# Airbag Fault 01589



## dalekurt (Jul 26, 2006)

I did a scan on a 2005 Polo and I keep getting this error code regarding the airbag
*01589 - Igniter for Head-Airbag; Passenger Side (N252) 
32-00 - Resistance too High*
This car was in an obvious collision on the left passenger side, the airbag to the side of the seat was 
deployed and the column. But have not been replaced. 
Can someone tell me what this code is about, as it is not listed on the wiki.ross-tech.com
VCDS Version: Release 805.0
Data version: 20080730
Tuesday,16,December,2008,15:47:07:12608
Chassis Type: 6N - VW Polo
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 19 25 41 45 46 55

VIN: WVWZZZ9NZ5U030318 Mileage: 8600km/5343miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 036-906-034-APE.lbl
Part No: 036 906 034 JR
Component: MARELLI 4TV 6499 
Coding: 00073
Shop #: WSC 31414 
WVWZZZ9NZ5U030318 VWZ7Z0E1770297
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 001-927-731.lbl
Part No: 001 927 731 R
Component: AG4 Getriebe 001 5504 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 6R0-907-37x-ESP.lbl
Part No SW: 6Q0 907 379 T HW: 6Q0 907 379 T
Component: ESP 8.0 front H03 0002 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0000302
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 6Q0-820-045.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 820 045 
Component: Klimaanlage X0840 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 29 AIRBAG VW61 0P07 0003 
Coding: 12857
Shop #: WSC 31414 
1 Fault Found:
01589 - Igniter for Head-Airbag; Passenger Side (N252) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 6Q0 920 800 A
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V19 
Coding: 02543
Shop #: WSC 00000 
WVWZZZ9NZ5U030318 VWZ7Z0E1770297
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: 001K GATEWAY CAN 1S34 
Coding: 00015
Shop #: WSC 31414 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 6Q0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 959 433 F
Component: 3V Komfortgerát 0002 
Coding: 00259
Shop #: WSC 31414 
Part No: 6Q1959801B
Component: 3V Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 
Part No: 6Q1959802B
Component: 3V Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 
Part No: 6Q0959811A
Component: 3V Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0203 
Part No: 6Q0959812A
Component: 3V Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0203 
1 Fault Found:
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
37-00 - Faulty
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Airbag Fault 01589 (dalekurt)*

In the airbag for the passenger's head, there is an igniter which sets off the airbag. The DTC is stating that the measured resistance of the igniter is higher than spec - Too High. Cause? Either a bad connection or a failed igniter. Be careful how you mess with this. You could set off the airbag.


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault 01589 (dalekurt)*

I have the same code...Any help would be appreciated. Can't get an inspection sticker without it...Is there a way to clear the codes for the airbag light, to see if it at least won't come back on for a minute to get it to pass inspection?


----------

